
Show HN: Gitdash - GitHub dashboards for staying on top your projects - jfdk
https://gitdash.pro
======
jfdk
I built the guts of this about a year ago to help keep on top of my team's
tasks, track sprint planning, and keep on top of pending code reviews.
Definitely targeted more towards Tech Leads and Product Managers. I found it
useful to use every day, so I spent the time to productize it a bit more
formally. Since, more people on my team at work have been using pretty much
daily and found it useful. I hope you do too!

This is my first side-project I've taken the time to productize and I could
definitely use your feedback!

    
    
      - Would you use this? If so, would you pay for it?
      - If not, what do you use to stay on top tasks now?
      - What other problems do you have with project management that isn't already being addressed by the gazillion tools out there?
    

If you do try it out, I'd love to hear more about any UX issues you run into!
(I'm sure there's plenty)

